# Our LGD died today...



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I am wondering if he was poisoned. I am really just sad and knew someone here would understand how these critters get under your skin. He was only 7 and just the best dog!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dang, sorry for you loss. Truly.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW, that is horrible! I too am sorry for your loss, I cant believe that someone would poison someone's dog. But I know it happens.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

So, so sorry for your loss! We have two LGDs and I know what wonderful dogs they are, and how your heart is breaking!


----------



## Neroli (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry too. 

"Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole."
-Roger Caras

"If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you. It is the principal difference between a dog and a man."
-Mark Twain

"A good dog never dies, he always stays, he walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near, his head within our hand in his old way."
- Anonymous


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There are some crazy people out there. Is there some reason you think he may have been poisoned? Or did you mean he got into something accidentally (like an old battery or something in a shed?)


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

heartbreaking I am so sorry to hear it


----------



## Nina (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry for the hurt you're going through. My sweet young Rottie died on Christmas day from a poisoning (years ago). 
Yeah, people poison dogs, but my theory is that the dogs end up in heaven and the poisoner ends up in the other place.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry, Prayers of Peace for your heart.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am not a poster here having no LGD's, but I saw this and wanted to say how truly sorry I am for your loss. ((HUGS))


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

So sorry to hear this, they do leave a hole in your heart.

Not sure what breed you're dealing with, but some of the bigger breeds do die quite young. DH had a Pyr that died at 8, I think ... natural causes ... the oldest Rottweiler I ever had was 12 when she died and most of the others died between 8 and 10 ... a friend who had a number of St. Bernards lost most of hers before they were 8 and one or two I remember at 6.

So it is possible you are dealing with natural causes rather than poisoning, unless there were indications of poison. Still not a good situation, but perhaps not as traumatic as you believing he was poisoned.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm also wondering why you think he was poisoned. I had two dogs die from bloat, could this have killed your dog?

I'm very sorry for your sudden loss. I'm sure he'll be missed.


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

So very sorry.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sorry. Was he a GP? They do not have a long life span for the most part. Other LGDs do live a few more years than GPs.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

My heart is breaking for you, too. Our GP was the love of our lives, our dd's best friend. He was eating rocks, and we didn't know it. One morning he was lying out there almost dead, and we couldn't get him to the vet in time. We cried for weeks. 

So sorry for you.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. They do have a way of growing on you... become part of the family.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

My condolences on your loss, they do become a part of your life.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

My heart felt sorrow for your loss. We lost our dear westie just recently. I still think she will come to the truck when I pull up. She was only three. She is very misssed as I know yours will be.


----------



## Royal.T.Yak (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend/lgd. Not sure what I'd do if someone poisoned mine...


----------



## DianneIverson2 (Apr 28, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. One of my Komondors, Ivan is 12 and a half years old and my vet told me a few days ago that he has congestive heart failure. My heart has been breaking,he has been with me since he was 3 months old and three months after I bought my place here in the Cascade mountains in Oregon Just know that anyone who has loved a good dog knows the pain you feel.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that. I have one and I love her. I am sure you felt the same about yours, so my heart goes out to you.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Oh no, what a horrible thing to have happen. I am so sorry for your loss and I will pray for any human who would harm a working dog!


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think I've ever posted in this section before but wanted to offer my condolences as well.  Hugs and such to you as you miss and remember your furry friend!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm also curios as to why you think it might have been poison. Hopefully, after you grieve for a while, another pup/dog will come your way to help heal. The new pup/dog will never fill the empty spot in your life, but create another one.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I was just in shock when it happened. I was looking through old posts today when I realized I never replied to you guys. 

We wondered if he was poisoned because two other dogs on our street died the same week. Three farms in a row counting ours, along a 1/4 mile maybe stretch of road. One neighbor took their dog to the vet who said it's liver was shot. The other neighbor's vet said their dog was poisoned.

Neither neighbor had an LGD. We didn't know anything was wrong until it was over - probably because Hank (our dog) didn't go out of his way to come say hello to us everyday.

We have since acquired a new Sire, Bear. He is a joy. Not only does he do a good job of protecting the livestock, but he also comes by to get a pat on the head or scratch behind the ears everyday!

Whatever happened before hopefully was a fluke or bad apples who are no longer around. We haven't had any trouble or heard of any from the neighbors either.


----------

